# World's Fastest Electric Car!



## NeilBlanchard (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi,

This is the world's fastest street legal electric car.

http://www.whoisthemonkey.com/videos/13/worlds-fastest-electric-car

What do you think?


----------



## redbull (Mar 4, 2009)

NeilBlanchard said:


> http://www.whoisthemonkey.com/videos/13/worlds-fastest-electric-car
> 
> What do you think?


 
Not really, look at this link. http://www.koenigsegg.com/pressreleases.php?view=16Top speed of 275 km/h, charge full capacity in 20 minutes and give the vehicle a range of 500 kilometers. That is what we need.


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

Except, one is real, the other is a "A full-scale model is to be unveiled at the 2009 Geneva Salon".


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

I think its a great video of the white zombie. Love that car...

Im suprised no one has tried to duplicate it with something lighterweight (tube chassis with fiberglass panels) or more aerodynamic (cd less than the datsun)...hmmmmm


----------



## Alchemist (Apr 16, 2009)

Plasma Boy's car is a Datsun 1200 sedan. Both the sedan and coupe are already pretty light. Weighing in at around 1800 lbs fully loaded. My Datsun 1200 coupe race car stripped and setup for road racing, was under 1500 lbs and had to add some weight. Back in the late 1970's someone attempted to make a 'glass door, decklid and hood. After the doorskin was made and an attempt to make the rest of the door so it would be able to remain shut, we weighed both bare doors. The 'glass door was lighter by almost a pound from my recollection but way too flimsy so the guy discarded the plan to produce the other panels.

I've been trying to find another 1200 coupe (fastback) but none locally. I have seen them available in poor condition in other states. In another location I did see a very nice condition 1200 coupe but he wanted more than I paid for mine brand new back in 1971!! No thanks!


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

Alchemist said:


> I've been trying to find another 1200 coupe (fastback) but none locally. I have seen them available in poor condition in other states. In another location I did see a very nice condition 1200 coupe but he wanted more than I paid for mine brand new back in 1971!! No thanks!


Keep an eye on this link from time to time. 

It searches all of Craigslist for you. Scroll down the page to see the results of the search. 

http://jaxed.com/cgi-bin/mash.cgi?cat=cp&itm=datsun+1970s&loc=&fil=1200&ys=&ye=&submit=++++go++++


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

Jozzer said:


> Except, one is real, the other is a "A full-scale model is to be unveiled at the 2009 Geneva Salon".


No worries fellas... The "Orion" will be on it's wheels by next summer.
Fully composite, seat four adults, 1800 lbs curb weight, [email protected] A123 battery pack, 2200 amp peak controller, performance modified 13" G.E. dc motor tied to an all wheel drive manual 5-speed.
Somebody tell Plazmaboy his record is temporary....


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

wakinyantanka said:


> No worries fellas... The "Orion" will be on it's wheels by next summer.


You're talking about this one I presume?

http://www.orionelectriccar.com/

You DO realise that White Zombie has done 0-60 in less than 3 seconds, right? 

But sure, sooner or later someone's gonna beat PlasmaBoys record. If nothing else, he will do it himself...


----------



## Alchemist (Apr 16, 2009)

tj,

Thanks for the craigslist link!

Ernie


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

Qer said:


> You're talking about this one I presume?
> 
> http://www.orionelectriccar.com/
> 
> ...


Yes, I do need to update those numbers over there. Those where calculated with the first drive train and controller. I've since changed a few things and will see 0-60 times at or below 3 seconds.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

wakinyantanka said:


> Yes, I do need to update those numbers over there. Those where calculated with the first drive train and controller. I've since changed a few things and will see 0-60 times at or below 3 seconds.


Ah. Then I say "Good luck!". Hope to see some impressive vids later on.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes good luck, and please give us some more information on the onboard genset and 200mpg..???


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

The thread title is "Worlds fastest *Electric* car".


----------



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

JRP3 said:


> The thread title is "Worlds fastest *Electric* car".


 Are you talking fastest or quickest? White Zombie has the quickest 1/4 mile time of 10.4 @ 117mph. according to NEDRA. For fastest talk to the people that race at Bonniville. Contact, Major he just set a land speed record there with an electric bike. He might have an answer.


----------



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

Fastest electric car is the Buckeye Bullet. It did 321.8 mph at Bonniville in 2005.


----------



## justinjay (Apr 9, 2010)

well its a matter of time that record is broken.. 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/03/26/worlds-fastest-electric-c_n_179582.html

get a load of this


----------



## davyjacobs (Sep 27, 2010)

The first six land speed records were held by electric cars. In 1898 an electric car exceeded the 100km/hr barrier. 1898! Has the human race gone to sleep so much that this pile of junk is newsworthy after 110 years.


----------



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

justinjay said:


> well its a matter of time that record is broken..
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/03/26/worlds-fastest-electric-c_n_179582.html
> 
> get a load of this


 That is the quickest EV, that I know of.(It makes my 468, Pontiac look slow) I got interested in EV's when Roddrick had the, Gone Postal running. White Zombie is the thing to target. If it is out run, you have something! Right now, I'm doing an electric bicycle to learn the systems. Building towards 72v NEDRA record. Have 2ea, 10hp GE motors @36v-320amps to play with. Have fun with your projects.


----------



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

davyjacobs said:


> The first six land speed records were held by electric cars. In 1898 an electric car exceeded the 100km/hr barrier. 1898! Has the human race gone to sleep so much that this pile of junk is newsworthy after 110 years.


 Yes, I'd say it is. People are creatures of habbit. They need to think again.


----------

